# Should rabbits be housed outside?



## FallenRabbit (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you think I should house my rabbits outside if I can't have them inside?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 25, 2012)

Personally all of my rabbits are indoors, but they can be outside depending on the situation. I think you have to make more of an effort to spend time with them if they are outside. Sophie will just jump into my lap when she feels like a snuggle. That's not really an option if they aren't running around the house. You are lucky that San Diego has beautiful wether, so that takes a lot of the pressure off. Here in PA it gets crazy hot and humid in the summer and freezing in the winter, very extreme conditions outside that I don't think you will need to deal with. You will still have to be careful about preditors because they are everywhere. 

So, it is possible, but I think it will be more work on you to make sure they are happy and healthy. There are people here that house their rabbits out side very nicely, so perhaps they can give you some more ideas.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2012)

Ideally, inside. That's why they call them house rabbits. Inside they tend to get more attention and become more socialized.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 26, 2012)

It would be hard to have my buns outside. I would spend way too much time out there and I can see that becoming a problem for me.. so i vote inside.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 26, 2012)

I have my bunnies outside, and if you can't have them inside (like me) then have them outside, lol  My bunnies are friendly, loving, cuddly bunnies, i don't think it would change a bunnies behaviour or friendliness if they lived inside or out, as long as you don't mind playing, stroking, talking, to them outside in all kinds of weather!
I sit outside in my bunnies run for hours just watching them, they can still jump up and sleep on my lap and do things that bunnies would do if they were inside 

Your bunnies can still greet you after work/school just the same as if they were inside, its cute because they start to know the sound of your car and when they hear it they come out.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 26, 2012)

I wouldn't here in pa because the temperatures are so extreme and I would miss them too much! 

Plus, I think I'm entirely too lazy for the amount of dedication it takes to have a bun outside versus in. For instance, we've had thunder storms all day here. I know that I would dread going out to feed them and water them because of getting soaked and they wouldn't be able to get out and play. I like that they're inside with me. I live against the woods, so I know I wouldn't feel safe that something wouldn't terrorize them, or worse, break in!

This would completely be my personal choice (obviously others have outdoor rabbits successfully) but if I couldnt keep my rabbits indoors, I wouldn't get one. They're so needy when they're around me for hours a day! I couldn't imagine if they were outside alone most of the day. If I did have an outdoor bunny, I'd have to make it a pair since they would get less hours of human interaction. Plus, the laziness factor. And, I don't believe in keeping any pet outside as a permanent solution, dogs, cats, anything (well except livestock that would be quiet unhappy in a house) my pets are my family. And my personal lifestyle wouldn't reflect treating an outdoor pet as such.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 26, 2012)

Honestly (and this is no offense to people that keep bunnies outside) but I don't think they should be outside. Rabbits are to social and sensitive to be kept outdoors. If you would not put a golden retriever in a hutch then why would you do that to a rabbit?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I am thinking about building a house for them, like the one 1357rabbitlover has made.
If they are outside, you would still see them and play with them. It isn't like they aren't going to be loved any less. 
@Nelsons_Mom: Would it be better to have two male rabbits or two female rabbits?


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 26, 2012)

The best pair is a neutered male and spayed female. Most shelters have an abundance of really sweet bonded pairs since they are less likely to be placed than single buns.

The catch 22 is most rescues do not adopt to people unless the rabbits will be kept indoors (at least from what I have seen).


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 26, 2012)

Nelsons_Mom wrote:


> The best pair is a neutered male and spayed female. Most shelters have an abundance of really sweet bonded pairs since they are less likely to be placed than single buns.
> 
> The catch 22 is most rescues do not adopt to people unless the rabbits will be kept indoors (at least from what I have seen).


The shelters around me do not adopt out to outdoor homes or people who will house them in garages.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm for indoor rabbits only too. And yes, no offense to those that house them outside but I agree with Katie...i wouldn't keep my dog outside so why would I my rabbit?

I know it can be done, but I admittedly do have a hard time understanding how someone can truly spend enough time outside with their rabbit. Like the storm example Jordan gave.....or hot outside or whatever....there are lots of elements that I just can't see someone going outside and spending hours in with their rabbits  

Sorry to be negative but it is something to consider Hunter. You mentioned on your other thread that you were thinking of the rabbits "feelings" and that you didn't feel like you should keep a rabbit outdoors. Just want you to keep in mind all variables involved.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 26, 2012)

In all honesty here how do you plan on caring for a rabbit if your mom is not 100 percent on board? Vet bills for a sick rabbit can be in the thousands. Who will pay for your bunnies if they get sick?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 27, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> In all honesty here how do you plan on caring for a rabbit if your mom is not 100 percent on board? Vet bills for a sick rabbit can be in the thousands. Who will pay for your bunnies if they get sick?


She is on board, if the rabbit is outside.
We will pay for them.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 27, 2012)

1357rabbitlover wrote:


> I have my bunnies outside, and if you can't have them inside (like me) then have them outside, lol  My bunnies are friendly, loving, cuddly bunnies, i don't think it would change a bunnies behaviour or friendliness if they lived inside or out, as long as you don't mind playing, stroking, talking, to them outside in all kinds of weather!
> I sit outside in my bunnies run for hours just watching them, they can still jump up and sleep on my lap and do things that bunnies would do if they were inside
> 
> Your bunnies can still greet you after work/school just the same as if they were inside, its cute because they start to know the sound of your car and when they hear it they come out.


Now is the weather hot or cold in your area? What do you do when that happens?
I have a carrier for dogs that I could use when there are extreme temps.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

Now is the weather hot or cold in your area? What do you do when that happens?
I have a carrier for dogs that I could use when there are extreme temps.

^^^the UK doesn't have the extreme temp differences you may be concerned about.

However, it's not just the weather to be concerned about. Think about it in terms of how much time you could commit to being outside. Do you think you could provide that for a bun? 

During school will you get up early enough every morning to feed and spend time with bunny?

Then after school are you in activities? Sports? Clubs? Etc.....

Then you have homework. Dinner. Friends. And most obvious, you will have bedtime for school the next day....

Do you see bunny fitting into that? Getting outdoors everyday for bunny?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 27, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> Now is the weather hot or cold in your area? What do you do when that happens?
> I have a carrier for dogs that I could use when there are extreme temps.
> 
> ^^^the UK doesn't have the extreme temp differences you may be concerned about.
> ...


I can provide time for a rabbit, I am outside most of the day.
After school I have running for an hour. Friends may come over, but most of my friends love animals and want to go and play with them. 
I will have homework and dinner, sometimes friends. 
I can go outside to visit a rabbit. I barely watch T.v., I am outside for most of the day. The only time I watch tv is at night when it is dark.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 27, 2012)

Since you live in CA it shouldn't be too bad - only in the summer months and I know lots of breeders who easily keep all of their rabbits outside (in barns) and have no issue with the weather or anything.

My rabbits are outside in a shed. It is not insulated (though I wish it were!) and they do completely fine in the summer & winter. I don't socialize with them as much as I should - but it is NOT because they are not indoor rabbits. It's because I work and am hardly ever home except for on my days off. My mom feeds them and talks to/pets them, so they do get socializing. 

Emily


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jul 27, 2012)

Australia can have extreme heat and yet you will "barely" ever and I seriously mean ever hear people say they have an indoor bunny... when I first told people I have my bunnies indoors their faces turned into some weird cringe most times, and honestly if I didn't research bunnies before I got mine I wouldn't have ever known they could be indoors.

I have even been to the secretary of the rabbit club of my state house when I bought one of my buns and all hers were outdoors and not in a shed but were extremely well cared for and all the bunnies were healthy and happy and very socialized.

I think if you had the option of having a bun indoors it would be better and more convenient 

but bunnies can be well cared for outdoors. and whos saying you cant bring it in and have the bun sit on your lap at night when you're on the couch to add more bonding time?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hubbys parents keep saying i should put my buns outside. Why would i get a rabbit, spend the 150 to nueter them, or murphys case 400. Then stick them ina cage outside whete they would get half the attention and care with my busy life. Inside, murphy free roams and sebi and pidge get dining room. I can do dishes and murphy will lay by my feet. Ill read to the girls at night and pidge will play with their kitchen toys. 

I wouldnt have noticed how badly murphys leg effected her unless i saw her running throughout the day or try to jump on things or get into litter boxes. 

My pet rabbits wont be outside. We have talked about getting my oldest in 4h and those bunnies will probably be in a shed off our deck though.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 27, 2012)

You switched your entire train of thought? In the last post you made you sounded against having your rabbits outside and even said you were thinking about their feelings... i guess since the only way for you to have one is outside you're just going to work around it.

Really think about this. It would be horrible for you to end up having no time for the bunny and it being outside all alone and not well cared for. Your mom wont keep up your duties and the rabbit will suffer.

I personally think it takes more time, dedication and effort to house a bunny properly outside. I'm not saying it cant be done, but its a lot of work.

Good luck.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 27, 2012)

BlueCamasRabbitry wrote:


> Since you live in CA it shouldn't be too bad - only in the summer months and I know lots of breeders who easily keep all of their rabbits outside (in barns) and have no issue with the weather or anything.
> 
> My rabbits are outside in a shed. It is not insulated (though I wish it were!) and they do completely fine in the summer & winter. I don't socialize with them as much as I should - but it is NOT because they are not indoor rabbits. It's because I work and am hardly ever home except for on my days off. My mom feeds them and talks to/pets them, so they do get socializing.
> 
> Emily



I agree. I have a friend who has his bunny Snow, a white netherland dwarf, outside and she does fine. He lives in socal too. 

I also keep my buns outside and am in the same situation. I work and have school but my mom is able to spend time with the buns and I do it whenever I can. All of our buns are sweet


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree. I have a friend who has his bunny Snow, a white netherland dwarf, outside and she does fine. He lives in socal too. 

I also keep my buns outside and am in the same situation. I work and have school but my mom is able to spend time with the buns and I do it whenever I can. All of our buns are sweet

^^^her mom won't likely spend time with the bunny. It will all be on her shoulders. She is 14 years old with, I'm sure, a social life that has yet to get busier 

I'm not even talking about the weather. I mean, it's a variable, but I'm more concerned with being outside enough for bunny. Especially after the "newness" wears off. Will it become more a chore to get outside and take care of bunny? I just couldn't imagine spending the time I do with Agnes if she were outside.

Hunter, is your lab an outside dog?


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 27, 2012)

Hunter when it snows and rains really bad i have a shed with my bunnies housed so i can still go out in the shed and not get wet, thats why i think a shed would be a good idea as you can go your homework out there, ect, ect.
My first bunny was a house bunny for the first 2 years of her life and i honestly think she is now happier living outside, she gets more 'free roaming' space as when she lived indoors she'd have to go into a cage when i went out bu now she has access to lots of space 24/7. When i left the back door open for her during the day she would rather sit outside all day then be inside, but people that own house rabbits don't realise this as they haven't tried it.

Agnesthelion - you asked questions like..

During school will you get up early enough every morning to feed and spend time with bunny?

Then after school are you in activities? Sports? Clubs? Etc.....

Then you have homework. Dinner. Friends. And most obvious, you will have bedtime for school the next day....

This is just the same for a bunny that inside though? What do you do with your bunny when you have activities after school/ work?

I would rather my bunnies live outside as it's closer to their natural habitat and they can dig and chew things without me getting mad that it has made my house dirty, lol 

Also having a shed with a run means you can still go outside with your bunnies for hours when it's snowing, ect 

Good luck, i wish people would stop thinking that outside bunnies don't get enough attention or are not loved as much as house bunnies. When i get home from school i go straight outside to greet my bunnies then go outside with my homework, then go in for some tea, then go back out until i go to bed.. i would rather spend time with my bunnies then go out with mates by far!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

This is just the same for a bunny that inside though? What do you do with your bunny when you have activities after school/ work?

^^^^no it's not the same for indoor bunnies. It sounds like you have an excellent setup for yours. You basically have shelter (or a place indoors, hehe) that you can go spend time with your buns.

Im not sure hunter at the age of 14 can afford or build or have the resources to get a shed built.

So, if you don't have a place to go outside like you do to provide shelter from the elements, then activities like doing her doing homework etc might need to be done inside...which is away from bunny. As well as eating meals, watching tv, bathing, reading, being on the computer on RO  etc....I could go on nd on...

I do all those activities with Agnes free run while I'm doing it. It is much easier to give a rabbit, or any pet for that matter, attention if they live inside with the family. There is a reason why rescues won't adopt to people who are going to keep their buns outside. It has been proven it is not the ideal scenario.

Listen, I've made my point. I'm just pro-inside pets and have just always been passionate about that. I truly do think it is what is best for pets. Im sure that you, as well as others on here, DO provide a happy healthy life for your buns and I mean no offense. I just am trying to give Hunter, who is a young girl, some perspective to make sure she has thought it through of what it means to have a bunny outside.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes i understand agnesthelion, honestly i would LOVE my bunnies to live inside with me! But i don't believe that where a bunny lives makes a difference on their personality, ect, ect  
But honestly.. why does it matter where her bunny is housed? as long as it's loved, cared for, fed, watered, has shelter, has fun and is HAPPY with a lovely mummy and family! Then it shouldn't really matter 

Good Luck Hunter!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 27, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> This is just the same for a bunny that inside though? What do you do with your bunny when you have activities after school/ work?
> 
> ^^^^no it's not the same for indoor bunnies. It sounds like you have an excellent setup for yours. You basically have shelter (or a place indoors, hehe) that you can go spend time with your buns.
> 
> ...


Young boy. Boy. lol
My dog does both inside and out. During the day (at school) she stays outside, when I get home I let her in. She can go in/out after that if she wants. At night we let her inside because of her hips and because she doesn't like sleeping outside.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

Young boy. Boy. lol

^^^my apologies Hunter! I shouldn't have assumed!!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 27, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> Young boy. Boy. lol
> 
> ^^^my apologies Hunter! I shouldn't have assumed!!


Haha. I was thinking of putting it on my profile, but I didn't know where.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

FallenRabbit wrote:


> agnesthelion wrote:
> 
> 
> > Young boy. Boy. lol
> ...



Yeah, it's kinda awkward to have to put Hunter 14 year old boy by your name...hahahaha...but that would work. If you put it under your details under your profile people won't always click to see...

You could think of an interesting or funny way to describe yourself under your name by your avatar maybe...

But anyway, sorry again for the mistake!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 27, 2012)

It is fine.


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jul 27, 2012)

*1357rabbitlover wrote: *


> but people that own house rabbits don't realise this as they haven't tried it.
> 
> 
> This is just the same for a bunny that inside though? What do you do with your bunny when you have activities after school/ work?


I completely agree with Charlotte.

My bunnies are indoor and get runs outside but you wouldn't believe how cranky with me they get when it's getting dark and it's time to come inside. it's like a stampede of thumps lol  and I do honestly believe rabbits would be a lot happier closer to their natural environment than being spoken for by people that haven't given them the choice to come in or out as they please.

Hunter I think if you really think hard about it and you are prepared to save all your money to go towards a bunny and you create a hutch and run that's spacey and comfortable and in a nice dry place for the bun I don't think you would have an unhappy bunny at all. But it's really up to you to think hard about how much you are going to commit to a bunny. its a 10+ years commitment and you have to consider if your social life will be more important in a few years.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 28, 2012)

Bonnie Lee wrote:


> *1357rabbitlover wrote: *
> 
> 
> > but people that own house rabbits don't realise this as they haven't tried it.
> ...


I have quite a bit of money saved up that I can take out at any time. I am thinking about everything. I am leaving for vacation ( Wont be on for a while/ couple weeks) So I will think about a rabbit over that amount of time.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 29, 2012)

Personally I keep my rabbits outdoors. It is a little more work to keep them cool in the summer but you don't have to do much in the winter except keep them from getting wet. It also makes it easier to show them at fairs or outdoor shows because they are already pretty use to the weather. Easier to keep cages clean too. But I do bring them indoors for some play time.


----------



## caustin4 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have some that live inside and some that live outside. During the day they all go in large runs/roam the yard outside and can interact. I truly believe they are happy. I also spend the majority of my time outdoors, and when I come inside I bring a few bunnies in to run around the house with me (currently there is one hopping around my feet while I'm on the couch). At night the outdoor ones are well shielded and protected (it's more of a garage carport type area with only 1 side facing outdoors) in hutches that I built. My bunnies get plenty of attention. It's important to be able to bring your bunnies inside if it gets too hot though. I live in NorCal, which means we turn on out heater about 4 times a year and our air conditioning 2. So weather is never a problem for me, but on the 2 days this summer it got hot enough to turn on the air conditioning I brought all my bunnies inside for the day. Especially in sd you'll want to make sure youre able to bring a rabbit inside on a hot day. Weather aside, I think they enjoy the outdoors and grazing on grass. Is very important to spend time with the rabbit either way though.


----------



## Dulmit (Jul 30, 2012)

Outside housing can be done very well and indoor housing can be done poorly.
I say that it is less about location (indoor/outdoor) and more about the animals comfort. As long as your bun gets safety, sustenance, and socialization they should be fine.


----------



## nochoramet (Jul 31, 2012)

My rabbit Beau lives outside. He's not allowed to live inside because my father is weird about having animals in the house. However, he has a roomy home with lots of toys. He's in the shade and stays cool. He gets love and attention and care. I see nothing wrong with them living outside as long as you take care of them properly. But then again I'm from the country where inside animals of any kind are a rarity and most people think you're crazy if you have them inside. So all my previous pets besides my snake were outside animals.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, here in the UK it is very rare to house bunnies inside, every person i know with bunnies houses them outdoors, you'd be seen as a bit weird if you housed your bunnies indoors here too.


----------

